# Any other ferret owners here?



## theelectraco (Mar 7, 2013)

Haven't seen any other ferret owners since I have joined. Any of you tortoise owners also have ferrets? This is my ferret Bandit (I know, I know, typical ferret name but that was his name when I adopted him.)


----------



## ascott (Mar 7, 2013)

Adorable...yes, I know a ferret here....however, in California it is illegal to own, sale or possess a ferret---according to fish and game that is.....so, yes, I know a ferret and they are awesome cheeky little monkeys for sure.....


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 8, 2013)

ascott said:


> Adorable...yes, I know a ferret here....however, in California it is illegal to own, sale or possess a ferret---according to fish and game that is.....so, yes, I know a ferret and they are awesome cheeky little monkeys for sure.....



They are illegal, but California also has one of the highest pet ferret populations lol. That stupid law needs changed!


----------



## animalfreak (May 27, 2013)

Awe! I'm unfortunately having to re home my sulcatas. My mom said because of their care and stench that I can't get a ferret. I want one really bad so I may not get anything else. ((I'm 12 any pet suggestions? I'm thinking hedgehog or cockatiel I can't have any rodents!))


----------



## theelectraco (May 27, 2013)

I think you should prolly give it more time. Sounds like you aren't sure and impulse animal purchases are not a good idea. Off e top of my head tho I think a crested gecko would be a good pet for you if u need something low maintenance. They don't require heat, or feeder bugs.


0.0.1 Red Foot 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko
0.1.0 Dachshund


----------



## animalfreak (May 27, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> I think you should prolly give it more time. Sounds like you aren't sure and impulse animal purchases are not a good idea. Off e top of my head tho I think a crested gecko would be a good pet for you if u need something low maintenance. They don't require heat, or feeder bugs.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Red Foot
> ...



Thank you! I will do some more research!


----------

